#ubuntu-pe 2009-02-04
<ypto> hola
<ypto> alguien me puede ayudar?
<ypto> necesito ayuda
<ypto> alguien por favor
<ypto> necesito ayuda con xubuntu alguien por favor
<Guest64883> hola gente
<Guest64883> hola gente
<Guest64883> alguien me puede ayudar?
<Guest64883> AYUDA
#ubuntu-pe 2009-02-06
<xander21c> Holas
<xander21c> nxvl: mira http://www.facebook.com/inbox/readmessage.php?t=1016440493486#/video/video.php?v=48516049951
<nxvl> jajaja
<Shapord> buenos dias
<xander21c> Hola Shapord
<Shapord> :)
<xander21c> q novelas?
<DANY2009> JLKJ
<Shapord> les comento que soy el unico que esta con ubuntu en la ofi :p
<Shapord> la desventaja es que no puedo entrar completamente a la red de mi empresa :(
<nxvl> likewiseopen
<Shapord> si
<Shapord> el problema esta en que el administrador de la red
<Shapord> no quiere poner el fuckin password porque desconfia -_-
<Shapord> el servidor es centos
<Shapord> le dije que al menos me habilitara con openldap
<Shapord> pero.....
<Shapord> y si le pongo el mismo nombre de red mismo ip y todo puede que atraque?
<nxvl> necesitas logear la maquina en el dominio
<nxvl> para eso se necesita la clave de administrador de dominio
<nxvl> y el servidor en q esta? samba?
<Shapord> si porque todas windows facil
<nxvl> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/likewise-open.html
<Shapord> aqui se utiliza un software que esta en .net 1.1 y con todos los esfuerzos del mundo pude instalar el net framework 1.1 con wine
<Shapord> me carga la pantalla del logueo pero a la hora de autentificar el user y el password me dice que no puede conectarse con tal servidor
<nxvl> mono
<Shapord> es decir si estuviera autentificado cuando pongo el nombre del servidor seria, mslmail (servidor de correo) y como no estoy autentificado tengo que poner numero de ip nomas
<nxvl> no se, aun no entiendo tu duda ni problema
<Shapord> en este caso el software quiere conectar a
<Shapord> mslpe pero facil sera un numero de ip
<Shapord> instale mono y no levanta el software pues pide framework
<Shapord> nxvl, dudas ya no tengo, definitivamente lo que me hace falta es la clave del administrrador
<Shapord> nxvl, solo comentaba a ver si alguien sabe como obviar ese paso :p
<Shapord> agunat nxvl ?
<Shapord> hablaaaa pe causaaa!!!!!
<nxvl> hay un framework para mono
<nxvl> no necesitas el .net
<nxvl> como obviar q paso?
<nxvl> sigo sin entender un carajo
<Shapord> nxvl, lo chekeare por que eso de instalar netframework es practicamnet suar soft piarta
<Shapord> nxvl, jajajaj
<nxvl> ademas q tu roche es q el wine no se esta conectando a la red
<Shapord> nxvl, naa tio osea todo esta bien solo neceisto la clave del adminsitrador de red par ausar likewise
<Shapord> nxvl, si me logueo autentificado creo que ya no tendria ese roche no?
<nxvl> tiene PDC?
<Shapord> me k-gas, un toke que es PDC
<nxvl> Primary Domain Controler
<Shapord> si aqui googleando toy chekjeando
<Shapord> como se si lo tengo ahora?
<Shapord> yhap con samba puedo ver la red windows para explorar
<nxvl> preguntas
<Shapord> ya a ver un toke
<nxvl> entonces ya estas conectado a la red
<nxvl> no necesitas logearte en la red
<nxvl> el roche es tu aplicacion
<nxvl> y que probablemente wine no se esta conectando a la red
<nxvl> busca como jalar el framework de mono
<nxvl> y usa eso
<Shapord> chebre :D
<Shapord> thanks
<Shapord> ya vuelvo a ver
<Shapord> ciao
<Shapord> wasap!
#ubuntu-pe 2009-02-07
<brillantejcoh> hola neosergio
<neosergio> o/ brillantejcoh
<neosergio> como va todo
<brillantejcoh> a qui ps me quede sin particion para usr
<brillantejcoh> neosergio: quiero hacer q mi sistema coja otra particion con mayor capacidad
<brillantejcoh> neosergio: pero tengo que hacer que se  monte automaticamente
<brillantejcoh> UUID=d3d1a1af-94bd-416c-bc86-e8bc81f1eb88 /media/usr2          ext3    relatime        0       2
<brillantejcoh> neosergio:   asi
<Juanpe> o/
<brillantejcoh> las Juanpe
<neosergio> :D
<neosergio> o/ Juanpe
<Juanpe> las brillantejcoh, neosergio
<brillantejcoh> Juanpe: la hembrita del merca dice cuando vuelves
<neosergio> brillantejcoh: tienes el codigo de tu otra particion
<neosergio> XD
<Juanpe> hehe
<neosergio> Juanpe: galan como siempre
<Juanpe> soon, very soon :D
<neosergio> :D
<brillantejcoh> neosergio: el UUID?
<neosergio> sip
<Juanpe> oe sin vainas esa flaca estaba en su punto :D
<neosergio> :D
<brillantejcoh> sip ya lo tengo
<neosergio> replace it
<Juanpe> brillantejcoh: y las pics que me prometiste de la flaca, fururu farara nomas eres :P
 * brillantejcoh retomando ajenda para Juanpe  :P
<Juanpe> :D
<brillantejcoh> neosergio: no seria aumentarle la linea y crear un enlace duro hacia la particion
<neosergio> pero no lo vas a reemplazar?
<neosergio> o agregar
<brillantejcoh> hummm, agregar para que almacene mas cosas que instalo y lo tome como /usr
<brillantejcoh> neosergio: :)
<brillantejcoh> funciona neosergio ?
<Juanpe> mmm que pasa neosergio
<Juanpe> guas ap?
<brillantejcoh> ap? Juanpe
<Juanpe> what's up? :D
<brillantejcoh> ver chicha jajajaja :P
<Juanpe> estamos en otra era brillantejcoh :P
<Juanpe> hehe
<brillantejcoh> cierto man
<Juanpe> <pierola> los viejos a la tumba, los jovenes a donde se nos pegue la regalada gana :D
 * brillantejcoh voy me a comer mi sudado de conchas negras :D
<neosergio> chesss
<neosergio> me distraje programando
<neosergio> olvide esta conversa
<neosergio> XD
<Juanpe> juas
<neosergio> trato de buscar una forma de migrar de flyspray a redmine a punta de scripts de php
<neosergio> bueno trato de buscar no
<neosergio> busco
<Juanpe> o.O
<Juanpe> bueno trato de buscar no ... busco
<Juanpe> neosergio: <--- cantinflas
<neosergio> la cantinflada de hoy
<neosergio> voy a documentar los efectos de viajar y no dormir
 * neosergio en lima, aguantando la maldita temperatura
<Juanpe> hehe
<Juanpe> neosergio: wellcome to the jungle hehe :D
<Juanpe> again!
<neosergio> :D
#ubuntu-pe 2009-02-08
<ratasxy> join #ubuntu-es
#ubuntu-pe 2010-02-11
 * guaycoloro saludos!
#ubuntu-pe 2011-02-07
<xMonty> hola a los presentes
#ubuntu-pe 2011-02-08
<jerry_> hola buenas noches
<jerry_> hola andres rodriguez
<manuel_> hola amigo una ayuda
<manuel_> soy de iquitos
<manuel_> necesito el ubuntu
<manuel_> aqui no se distribuye
#ubuntu-pe 2011-02-09
<saimazoon> hola
<saimazoon> sois peruanos?
<saimazoon> alguien por aquí?
#ubuntu-pe 2011-02-10
<saimazoon> hola
<saimazoon> alguien aquí?
<fhuamang> Hola como estan
<fhuamang> tengo una consulta para los mas expertos, no tengo mucho uso en linux pero quiero saber si me conviene o no instalar una version de 32 o 64 bits
<fhuamang> tengo 4gb de ram disco 500gb y un procesador athlon 64 x2
<RoAkSoAx> fhuamang: 64bits
<RoAkSoAx> yo uso 64 bits desde hace ya varios anios sin problemas
<fhuamang> vi algunos foros que decian que 64 tenia muchos problemas, la verdad problemas los veo con Windows jaja asi que no seria nada nuevo pero como estoy empezando a usar linux
<RoAkSoAx> yo nunca he tenido problemas
<RoAkSoAx> por otro lado, no recuerdo bine, pero 32 bits tiene un limite para la memoria RAM
<RoAkSoAx> entre 3 y 4
<RoAkSoAx> yo tengo 4gb de ram con 64 bits sin prblema alguno
<fhuamang> bueno el limite es de 3GB asi tengas fisicamente mas no podra manejarlos
<fhuamang> bueno eso sucede con windows no se si sucedera lo mismo con linux
<fhuamang> esa es mi inquietud
<RoAkSoAx> igual
<RoAkSoAx> por uiltimo, prueba 64biuts si te da probelmas cambiate a 32
<fhuamang> no pasa nada si instalo el windows 7 primero y guardo una particion para el linux, lo que quiero es q windows no la reconozca
<fhuamang> si instalo el de 64 bits luego para que si vea el windows y luego la chanco con la 32 si es que andara mal no hay problema?
<fhuamang> bueno lo intentare a ver que pasa
<fhuamang> muchas gracias por la ayuda
<saimazoon> hola
<saimazoon> alguien ahí?
#ubuntu-pe 2011-02-11
<ElVillano> saludos desde venezuela
<Jorge> hola a todos
#ubuntu-pe 2012-02-06
<SergioMeneses> buenas!...
#ubuntu-pe 2013-02-06
<SergioMeneses> JoseeAntonioR, de las sesiones de testing no queda el log en una wiki asi como los user days?
#ubuntu-pe 2014-02-06
<nicopiura> Hola
<lsdgsdgjkg> ...
<juanmontoya> dejar la pc de la casa bajando torrents con transmission y administrarla desde la oficina no tiene precio. ^^
<juanmontoya> un momento... de verdad no tiene precio! 0.00 :D
#ubuntu-pe 2014-02-08
<Gabriel> Hola?
#ubuntu-pe 2015-02-08
<miniquiron> hola
